# Registration and ownership problems



## maddieantoinette (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok, long story short, we bought an ApHC registered Appaloosa from a friend of a friend (probably not the brightest idea). Before we agreed to purchase her, we asked all of the necessary questions, as well as if we could transfer her registration to our name, which we were told yes. Laurie (the previous owner) bought her 1 year prior from John (original owner) but never had her registered because she is spayed and Laurie doesn't show. We bought her back in December and got a packet of papers, but none of them have her pedigree or ApHC registration. We have talked to ApHC and we cannot do anything until we get the papers. We told Laurie that we didn't have the necessary papers and she spoke with John who was going to look for the papers and then send them with any other necessary information to her. It has been more than a month and we still do not have any papers. My mom is nervous that without her being registered in our name, that John can come and take her back because she is registered to him. What should we do?


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Do you have a bill of sale? Does Laurie have a bill of sale? Those documents can be helpful when establishing ownership.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Do you have a bill of sale or reciept from the purchase?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Do you have a bill of sale from your friend? _That's_ your proof of ownership, not registration papers.

The owner of register only applies to the actual registration agency and is not a legal document to claim ownership. You can't show the animal in breed shows without her being registered in your name, but as far as legal ownership your bill of sale is the document by which ownership is determined.


----------



## maddieantoinette (Jan 24, 2013)

We have a bill of sale through email, but not one that is signed or anything. We wanted the papers so we could show her.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You don't need her papers to show in open shows, but if you want to show her in breed ones then yes, you're going to need to have the registration in your name.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Are you able to meet up with the original owner? Just call and ask again if you could stop by and get her papers, say you want to show her, but can't. If he is a member then he should have her info on the ApHC website site, considering she was never transfered. If he lost her papers, he should be able to replace them, according the ApHC he would still be showing as the owner.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Do you know her registered name?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Registration papers do not prove ownership. Only a bill of sale does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maddieantoinette (Jan 24, 2013)

Spotted said:


> Do you know her registered name?


Yes, we have her registered name and her registration number, but we can't do anything until we get the pedigree and registration from her original owners, per the ApHC.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Registration papers do not prove ownership. Only a bill of sale does.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes you need to get a signature on the bill of sale, And if you want to show how you want, you need the orignal owner to give you the registration papers.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, the registered owner has to provide those for you first.


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

"Registration" is to add your horse to the record books of a club, essentially - it does not prove ownership.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

registration has nothing to do with ownership, quite a few horse sales, many people dont care and wont spend the money to register. 
But on the other hand, how on earth are you gonna buy something as major an investment as a horse and not even get a bill of sale ? Also if the papers are important to you why did you give money without them ? Like buying a care with no title on the assumption that billy bob three owners ago will dig it up one of these days and send it to you. 
No papers no money. once you have paid the money and taken the horse the former owners have no reason or incentive to ever do anything else. Chalk that up to experience. Whatever you have on the day of transfer you better be happy with because at that point its a done deal and you cant count on anything else.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

According to the registry and the Livestock Act, a horse sold as purebred, registered or eligible to be registered has 6 mos to come up with the paper. I've posted this elsewhere on HF today. Can you find John and see if he still has the reg. paper. We will hope he is agreeable. Ask him for them. If he has it and the horse is still in his name, you will have to get a downloadable transfer certificate. He would fill his part out. If there is no registry record of your friend buying the horse then she doesn't exist. Submit the papers as John transferring ownership to you and you get to pay the transfer


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> According to the registry and the Livestock Act, a horse sold as purebred, registered or eligible to be registered has 6 mos to come up with the paper. I've posted this elsewhere on HF today. Can you find John and see if he still has the reg. paper. We will hope he is agreeable. Ask him for them. If he has it and the horse is still in his name, you will have to get a downloadable transfer certificate. He would fill his part out. If there is no registry record of your friend buying the horse then she doesn't exist. Submit the papers as John transferring ownership to you and you get to pay the transfer


Can you please show me that act and where it is listed for review  

Thanks!


----------

